# $20 wine rack-110 bottle



## RedNeckWino (Nov 27, 2010)

Spent today trying to baby proof the house as my little guy is over 6 months already. I made a 110 bottle rack for less than $20.00, and I am building some rustic carboy stands to go with them. More pics in a bit.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 27, 2010)

Be sure to screw that to studs if you want it baby proof. What type of wood is that? I would be very nervous if it is made out of pine. Oak would probably hold up but pine may sag and then break some of the boards. Even my oak 3/4 inch plywood has sagged under the weight. The solid oak is hanging tough.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 27, 2010)

It is pine, but empty bottle rack. This is where I will keep the washed and ready for bottling. And yes, 8x 4" screws holding it up already.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2010)

I have one of those racks for empties also.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 27, 2010)

The bottom shelves didn't look empty. It might hold up under the weight for a while with full ones even, but I would spend a bit more for oak and be able to use them for full bottles. In spite of my pine question, I think you did a great job. I just don't want to see the little tike end up with a bunch of broken bottles all around him.


----------



## CountryClubWine (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks very nice. I think thats the route I'll go. Ill take the oak suggestion and see what happens.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 27, 2010)

When I build for full bottles think I will go with red oak and narrow the racks. Only go 6 wide instead of 10, but build 2 racks. They will be going in another corner that is a bit tight, but I can use both walls.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice. Never thought of anything like that for empty bottles.


----------



## tcavan01 (Aug 26, 2012)

How did you cut the notches?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 27, 2012)

I just had to drop an English Walnut tree. Guess what it's second life is going to be.

I notice your corks stick out a little. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## jswordy (Aug 27, 2012)

RedNeckWino said:


> When I build for full bottles think I will go with red oak and narrow the racks. Only go 6 wide instead of 10, but build 2 racks. They will be going in another corner that is a bit tight, but I can use both walls.


 
It seems to me that if you simply ran a 2x2 support down the middle of the racks to the floor, you would prevent sagging by halving the unsupported span. This is the same principle used with house footings.

In the next iteration of the rack, if you ever build one again from pine, you can leave more space in the middle between notches to accomodate that center support.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been planning to make some racks just like this. Thanks, my man! I'm also planning on using pine, and the extra support mentioned by Jim, as they will be for full bottles. I think if I go with 2x4's, I can make room for double stacks! I have a lot of extra 2x4's laying around.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 30, 2012)

A decade ago when we were producing large volumes (150-180 gal/yr) of fruit wine, we have up to 1500 bottle on racks at any given time in my buddy's basement. We would take a 2X6 for a vertical on each side, with 1.25"X.5" slats for the horizontal supports...one on the front of the bottle row, one on back. Six to eight bottles across, depending on the rack. A single nail holding each slat on an end. Sitting on a concrete floor with the top screwer right to the floor joists above.

According to what I read on this thread, that seems to be incredibly weak. But it held up very well for us. Last I head, still >600 bottles in that wine room, in those racks, almost 10 years later. No failures. Cheap as dirt.


----------



## Grancru (Aug 30, 2012)

Doesn't pine mold at proper cellar temps?


----------



## spaniel (Aug 30, 2012)

Grancru said:


> Doesn't pine mold at proper cellar temps?



We never put a thermometer down there...it was more or less appropriately cool...too humid, unprotected metal tended to rust.

Yet, we never had mold on anything. Pine included.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 1, 2012)

spaniel said:


> A decade ago when we were producing large volumes (150-180 gal/yr) of fruit wine, we have up to 1500 bottle on racks at any given time in my buddy's basement. We would take a 2X6 for a vertical on each side, with 1.25"X.5" slats for the horizontal supports...one on the front of the bottle row, one on back. Six to eight bottles across, depending on the rack. A single nail holding each slat on an end. Sitting on a concrete floor with the top screwer right to the floor joists above.
> 
> According to what I read on this thread, that seems to be incredibly weak. But it held up very well for us. Last I head, still >600 bottles in that wine room, in those racks, almost 10 years later. No failures. Cheap as dirt.


 
Duly noted...


----------

